# joining rustic furniture



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

i am building a log framed bed. I just started cutting my logs and cutting the tenons on the ends of the logs where they will be joined. Now i will use lag bolts only in the pieces that i need to be removed. the head board and the foot board i am going to glue together. the bed frame portion i will use lag bolts to join so i can tighten from time to time and also so i can remove and disassemble. 
My question is, if i should use some sort of epoxy to join the wood or use normal wood glue. i need something strong to handle all of the movement!!!!


----------



## Brian_Hinther (Sep 13, 2009)

"Normal" wood glue (Titebond, Elmer's, etc.) used according to directions makes joints stronger than the wood itself.


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

thats what i normally use, just didn't know if something on the lines of gorilla glue which expands, and would help grab the wood and fill the joints a little better. i have a buddy that also made a couple of log framed beds and he noticed the logs loosing over time. i may run some 1/4 lags up from the bottom threw the post, you will never see them, and that should add a lot of strength to the frame!


----------



## shopsmithtom (Nov 3, 2009)

Rockler makes a great joinery tool called "Tenon-Lok" (might be (Loc). It allows you to make a "dovetail" shaped round tenon. I think they go up to 1" in tenon size. That might not be big enough for your needs, but the concept is great and, if not useful for the bed, would work for chairs, tables, etc. You might want to check it out.

With this kind of joint I think the glue becomes less of an issue.


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

i'll check that out. i bought a tenon cutter through woodcraft, i needed at least 1 1/2 tenon to hold the large logs together. i will look into that, for when i build my kitchen table and chairs. thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## woodsman1031 (May 31, 2010)

Brown down,

I am about to make a log framed bed myself. I would love to see some pictures of the one you are working on. Are you making it up as you go or are you using some type of reference for the bed as well as the table and chairs?

Tommy


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

here is what i have so far i should have the bed put together tomorrow and glued up head board is together just have to put the runners on


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

ok so for some reason or another i can't post a picture to this thread but can put it in my albums so if you go to my album a picture of the footboard is up


----------



## woodsman1031 (May 31, 2010)

Brown Down,

That looks excellent!!!!! It really looks rustic, that is what I am shooting for.

Thanks for posting the picture.

Tommy


----------

